# Timpanogas Pinehens



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Any responses to this, please be in PM I do not want to get tangled in any hot spotting issues.

If anyone has knowledge/experience in the Timpanogas area please shoot me a message is you would be willing to answer a couple questions....... My thanks

If you are not wanting to answer any questions, well thanks anyway. :wink:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Drive around the Timpanooke road to the west side. I've found more birds above the road in the trees and draws.

If anyone thinks this is hotspotting, you really need to get out more.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Drive around the Timpanooke road to the west side. I've found more birds above the road in the trees and draws.
> 
> If anyone thinks this is hotspotting, you really need to get out more.


Exactly right.

I used to hunt off the Timpanooke road ALOT about 10 years ago. Lots of blues. If the wives-tale is correct, this should be a boom year. Try Burnt Fork trail. Its just before you wrap around the mountain and get the view of Utah County. Uphill from the road are blues, downhill is where the ruffs seem to be.

I stopped hunting it because numbers were going down each year and found more productive areas on various mountain ranges throughout the state. I still hunt it if the wallet is a little thin. Dont be afraid to try other spots up AF Canyon. I would usually walk a game trail and try to catch one picking gravel. Then bushwhack in that area to find the rest. Almost any trail will produce birds.


----------

